# Sprayer for cabinets



## Wagteil (Mar 25, 2014)

What will be a good sprayer for spraying cabinets with BM advance gloss? Is titanum 105 capspray hvlp good fot that? Is that true that this sprayer will kill the shine? If I will use valspar lacquer, what sprayer is good for valspar laquers?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Am hvlp will tear apart the sheen. An airless is unfortunately the way to go.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Wagteil said:


> What will be a good sprayer for spraying cabinets with BM advance gloss? Is titanum 105 capspray hvlp good fot that? Is that true that this sprayer will kill the shine? If I will use valspar lacquer, what sprayer is good for valspar laquers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


 I used that product on my own doors. I demoed a Kremlin 10-14 pump with the Excite AAA gun and a 413 tip.


----------



## Wagteil (Mar 25, 2014)

What about sheen if I go with Kremlin? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Im curious what is behind the idea that HVLP will kill sheen? It does not change the chemistry of the paint unless you add something that changes the chemistry. I've heard that people who add lacquer thinner to their paint to speed curing kills the sheen. I believe that. I've heard many say if you add naphtha to paint it lowers the sheen but I don't buy it. I think it just brings the paint to its final sheen quicker. 




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Im curious what is behind the idea that HVLP will kill sheen? It does not change the chemistry of the paint unless you add something that changes the chemistry. I've heard that people who add lacquer thinner to their paint to speed curing kills the sheen. I believe that. I've heard many say if you add naphtha to paint it lowers the sheen but I don't buy it. I think it just brings the paint to its final sheen quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the issue with a lot of entry-level HVLPs is how much thinner is needed, especially with thicker-bodied materials. We use mineral spirits to thin when we're spraying alkyds or solvent-based poly enamels and it does take the sheen down a notch.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

But does it really take the sheen down? If you look at satin impervo that's cured out over time it is much duller than when originally applied. Perhaps the hvlp is just bringing it to it's true sheen quicker with the thinner coats? I've sprayed gloss paints and had them look really glossy with hvlp. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Im curious what is behind the idea that HVLP will kill sheen? It does not change the chemistry of the paint unless you add something that changes the chemistry. I've heard that people who add lacquer thinner to their paint to speed curing kills the sheen. I believe that. I've heard many say if you add naphtha to paint it lowers the sheen but I don't buy it. I think it just brings the paint to its final sheen quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that killing the sheen business,... but I know from experience that adding naptha to the first coat of oil impervo, and straight on second coat, the sheen was much higher than normal application.


----------



## Wagteil (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok, HVLP is really bad for LATEX paint as Pro Classic etc. Just because its styrene based and it will crush the paint and kill the sheen due to tip shear..



Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Latex is a generic term. I've had excellent results with HVLP and 100% acrylic enamels. Also with bm Advance. I would think an airless at 2000+ psi would have more tip shear than an HVLP at 10 psi. But I'm just an unfrozen cavemen painter. Your modern ways are strange to me. 




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

But I'm just an unfrozen cavemen painter. Your modern ways are strange to me. 




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com[/QUOTE]

Any Phil Hartman reference is a good reference.


----------



## Wagteil (Mar 25, 2014)

Damon T said:


> Latex is a generic term. I've had excellent results with HVLP and 100% acrylic enamels. Also with bm Advance. I would think an airless at 2000+ psi would have more tip shear than an HVLP at 10 psi. But I'm just an unfrozen cavemen painter. Your modern ways are strange to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many stage is your hvlp sprayer?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wagteil said:


> How many stage is your hvlp sprayer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com



Titan 115. It's a 6 stage. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------

